
Ancient Lost Continent Discovered in Indian Ocean - rammy1234
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/2/130225-microcontinent-earth-mauritius-geology-science/
======
rammy1234
for people interested in reading original paper
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1971GeoJ...24..437M/abstra...](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1971GeoJ...24..437M/abstract)

------
bdeshi
discovered seven years ago, to clarify.

also

> estimate that the lost microcontinent [...] was about a quarter of the size
> of Madagascar.

that's a wild definition of a continent!

~~~
rammy1234
This is a piece of a big puzzle. so I believe this is gonna lead to bigger
discoveries.

"that's a wild definition of a continent! " even i was wondering

